# 1960 24ft Airstream Tradewind



## longbowdave1 (May 14, 2017)

My brother just purchased a vacation property and this old Airstream was thrown in with the deal. Very cool old trailer. I had never been inside an old Airstream before this one, very cool indeed.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 14, 2017)

Airstreams are very cool- as long as they hold up. My folks left us their Airstream when they moved back to Athens. It worked out for a while, but having 2 young teenage boys pushed it of the edge. The pedal on the toilet went first. Had to order a new one online, and it was not fun installing it. Then the hook up for the septic went. It was a very odd size, so when I found a supplier, I got 2. Then the fridge died, due to a defect. The cool sliding doors started going. The real kicker though, was when the valve on the septic tank went. You couldn't use the toilet, or any sink, or the shower, because sewage would fill the shower. I would have had to pull the floor up to get to it to replace it. I started gutting the inside to do that, and gave it up. 

But other than all that, it was nice! Cramped, but nice


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 15, 2017)

I think he plans on using it for overflow guests at his place. It should work well for that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 3ringer (May 16, 2017)

It would be a good restoration project. Those old campers are in demand now.


----------



## TJay (May 16, 2017)

Man that's a cool old Windstream!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 19, 2017)

3ringer said:


> It would be a good restoration project. Those old campers are in demand now.



Agreed. They look great when restored and all shinned up.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 19, 2017)

TJay said:


> Man that's a cool old Windstream!



Thanks . That is what I said when we first saw it.


----------

